# TAKE ACTION! Don't let them close our children's libraries.



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

There are many aspects of the CPSIA that are disturbing. I know we have one thread focusing on the effect it will have on small businesses, but I was to start another to address the potential closing of all children's libraries.

Quote:

Under the current opinion issued by the General Counsel of the CPSC, the law would apply to books for children under the age of 12; therefore, public, school, academic and museum libraries would be required to either remove all their children's books or ban all children under 12 from visiting the facilities as of February 10.
http://www.wo.ala.org/districtdispatch/?p=1573

So, someone in the other thread mentioned we should have a "read-in". I'd like to run with this!

I have two ideas-- one would be to pick a date and have a "read in". I'm a little afraid that would be burdensome both to plan and for the libraries to host.

What I'm leaning towards is starting a blog or a website or something and asking everyone to take a trip to their local library. Take a picture of your child enjoying the library. Maybe even hold a sign up telling the CPSC where they can stick the new law (OK, that might be nice. But a sign saying "Save my library!" would be great). Then we can upload them all, maybe get media coverage.

Now, I've never done anything like this before, so I definitely need some guidance. Anyone want to join me?

ETA: Actually, maybe this could be extended to small businesses and WAHMS as well. I'm envisioning kids playing with toys with signs that say "Please don't close my mama's business" and "Please don't outlaw my handmade toys!" But maybe that is too far-reaching?


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, fantastic idea and it needs to happen!
I think we all should just pick a date and do it ourselves. It would be burdensome for the libraries to do, and some may just not want to host.
I love the idea of the children holding signs.
The most important thing is to get the word out that banning children is even a possibility. I;m certain many people have no idea about this law. Maybe we could also pass out fliers with the legislation on it and who to contact??

Great idea AM!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

So, you think it would be better to pick a date and have an _en masse_ demonstration than to have people just do it at their conveniance and send pictures somewhere?


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I think it might make a bigger impact. I'm not familiar with blog traffic or how to get the word out via the internet- do you think more people would notice it if it was online?


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks AM!!!

My original brain vision of this idea was that on the day the law is supposed to go into affect, all around the country kids (and their keepers LOL) go sit at the library and read books. Maybe even make signs that say:

No Thanks, No Way
You Won't Take My Books Away

And teach 'em to chant it.

A few rounds of We Shall Overcome and we've got ourselves a civil disobedience moment!

I''ve been marching in protests since I was a baby, thanks to my mama







:

I remember marching in Texas against the KKK...I was really little, it was so scary but I was SO proud!!


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Look at my post!!!

I"M A BIG GIRL NOW!!!!!








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok so the date is February 10th right? So I say we make it our siggy to go READ IN at your local library with your kids on February 10th ohhhhh how about at TEN OCLOCK since it's the tenth and all? And we can send it out to our local etrees and contacts. With enough mention of this we could make it a total grassroots revolution and really get noticed!!!

I love activism....it makes me all giddy inside LOL


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's awesome. I really like it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I would also really encourage anyone with a blog or facebook to blog or facebook about this. I just blogged about it (including posting pictures of our brand new library facility that could end up closing before the grand opening!). The word just isn't getting out for some reason, so I think we'll have to push to get it out there.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a Facebook Group called Kids Need Libraries


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, excellent! This is the stuff I don't know how to do.









Will you post a link when you're done?


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I was just saying to DH tonight that I am tempted to hang on to all of the books we have checked out from the library until this is all sorted out. I'd hate to return them just to have them destroyed.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Double Post...my bad!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Theoretica, you're awesome. Seriously. I've been seeing you all over MDC lately and have totally been digging you, but this seals the deal!

With your permission, I'd like to start a blog by the same name. I want to include links to all the pertinent information, and then people will have a place to send pics.

Also, I'm going to try to write a press release for people participating in the Read In.

I'm also a pretty good slogan maker.







Let me think...


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

So, reading the quote in the OP, the schools would either have to remove ALL textbooks, ALL library books, ALL school supplies etc, or shut down too?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am unsure if it's ALL this stuff, or just stuff that is circulated. There is a great deal of confusion surrounding this poorly written legislation.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

this law is really one of the stupidest things that has been done in a while. you'd think when whoever wrote it realized it would mean banning kids from libraries, they'd realize that it needed some tweaking. thats just absurd


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think it's important to remember that even if we "save the libraries" there's still a lot wrong with this legislatation. Thousands of small business and cottage industries are going to go out of business as well.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, Theoretica, operating under the guise that it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission, LOL, I started this blog:
http://kidsneedlibraries.blogspot.com/
I'd love to add you as a co-owner (or whatever it's called) if you want!

My goal is to have links/copies/quotes of the ALA and CPSIA, contact info, and into about the Read-In. If anyone has something to add, please let me know.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm brainstorming...this is awesome!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm excited. I just emailed our library. I blogged about our beautiful new family wing yesterday.









OK, mamas, action of the day:
there's just *one day left* to send it your comments, questions, and concerns:
http://kidsneedlibraries.blogspot.co...o-comment.html


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Done and done. Annette, when you emailed your library what did you say? I want to let them know what's going on, because I'm pretty sure know one has any idea.
I'm going to spread the word to my API group and local playgroup.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I haven't heard back from them yet. If I don't hear back by tomorrow, I'll call. They like me. My library fines helped build their new wing.

Thanks for spreading the word!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I emailed my library as well.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: This is horrible!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Has anyone else talked to their local library? I just called mine, and they said that they have received no notifications that they will have to turn children 12 and under away, or stop hosting a lapsit storytime for toddlers and preschoolers. The woman in Youth Services has said that as far as they know they are not affected by this upcoming law. I would think that they would be notified about something like that if it was happening in less than 2 weeks.

For the record, I think the law is outrageous and unfair to handcrafters and small business owners, but from what I've read, resellers (and libraries wouldn't even fall under that category because they aren't _selling_ anything) are *not* being subjected to this new (overbearing) law. Directly from the CPSIA statement:

Quote:

Sellers of used children's products, such as thrift stores and consignment stores, are not required to certify that those products meet the new lead limits, phthalates standard or new toy standards.


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ah yes, well the thrift resellers aren't being required to test, but they can still be fined enourmous amounts of money if they sell items that have too high of a lead content. So their hands are still being tied by the new legislation in that they most likely won't want to risk being fined.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Has anyone else talked to their local library? I just called mine, and they said that they have received no notifications that they will have to turn children 12 and under away, or stop hosting a lapsit storytime for toddlers and preschoolers. The woman in Youth Services has said that as far as they know they are not affected by this upcoming law. I would think that they would be notified about something like that if it was happening in less than 2 weeks.

For the record, I think the law is outrageous and unfair to handcrafters and small business owners, but from what I've read, resellers (and libraries wouldn't even fall under that category because they aren't _selling_ anything) are *not* being subjected to this new (overbearing) law. Directly from the CPSIA statement:

You may want to forward them the link to the American Library Association;s action alert then. They're the professional organization of librarians, and it's their lawyer's opinion that this law DOES apply to them. They've repeatedly
asked the CPSC for clarification, and have gotten none.

Do I think libraries are going to close down? Probably not. But that doesn't change the fact that this is a horrible law. It's poorly written. And as written, there would be nothing to stop the CPSC from deciding retroactively that it does apply to libraries. The law, as written, must be changed. It's way too much ambiguous power in the hands of people who have not exactly proven themselves to be trustworthy.

Even that snippet you posted, if you read their whole statement, it's extremely vague and ambiguous. This is a bad law. It's not protecting our children; it's hurting them by hurting the economy.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine has said they are waiting for a ruling and won't do anything until they get one. I am going to email the library in the next town over too.


----------



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

Here is what I wrote to a couple local news outlets in hopes to get the story out...

Subject: CPSIA-Just buy from the big guys and burn the kids books, too.

Quote:

On August 14, 2008 Congress passed the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act in an effort to protect our children from dangerous toxins in products they use. However, what they have managed to do is add more poo on top of a crappy situation.

As the law currently stands, all products for children 12 and under must be stringently tested for lead and, when applicable, phthalates. The logical person might assume that end manufacturers that use materials which have already been tested for these toxins do not need to re-test their end product. Unfortunately, this logic does not apply. Each product component must again be independently retested before the end product can be legally sold. Not such a big deal for the guys who caused the recall mess in the first place i.e. Hasbro and Mattel, but what about the little guys. This law will put them out of business.

To sweeten the deal that Congress has signed onto, the CPSC's General Counsel has stated that childrens' books will also fall under the jurisdiction of the law. What this means is that come February 10th, 2009 libraries(public, school, etc.) will either have to have their entire childrens' collections tested for lead or clear the shelves.

What we have here is a classic example of politicians puffing out their chests full of good intentions without any comprehensive forethought into the ramifications of said intentions. What is that saying about the road to hell?

To really see the uproar this has caused among small businesses and the American Library Association please check out Etsy.com and the ALA's Washington Office website.


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

My aunt is a Children's librarian for a private school. They've been calling and writing the reps. Her question is: Are textbooks next? What about other teaching tools used in classrooms? Why bother with education at ALL for that matter if it's harmful to the health of the students?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danelle78* 
My aunt is a Children's librarian for a private school. They've been calling and writing the reps. Her question is: Are textbooks next? What about other teaching tools used in classrooms? Why bother with education at ALL for that matter if it's harmful to the health of the students?

Exactly! Will they test every pencil? Every sheet of paper? Kleenex?? Toilet paper??? It's absolutely ridiculous & absurb!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

CPSC Grants One Year Stay of Testing and Certification Requirements for Certain Products
Because it's a press release, it's not covered under our copyright policy, so I've posted the whole thing.
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
January 30, 2009
Release #09-115

Quote:

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission voted unanimously (2-0) to issue a one year stay of enforcement for certain testing and certification requirements for manufacturers and importers of regulated products, including products intended for children 12 years old and younger. These requirements are part of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA), which added certification and testing requirements for all products subject to CPSC standards or bans.

Significant to makers of children�s products, the vote by the Commission provides limited relief from the testing and certification requirements which go into effect on February 10, 2009 for new total lead content limits (600 ppm), phthalates limits for certain products (1000 ppm), and mandatory toy standards, among other things. Manufacturers and importers � large and small � of children�s products will not need to test or certify to these new requirements, but will need to meet the lead and phthalates limits, mandatory toy standards and other requirements.

The decision by the Commission gives the staff more time to finalize four proposed rules which could relieve certain materials and products from lead testing and to issue more guidance on when testing is required and how it is to be conducted.

The stay will remain in effect until February 10, 2010, at which time a Commission vote will be taken to terminate the stay.

The stay does not apply to:

* Four requirements for third-party testing and certification of certain children�s products subject to:
o The ban on lead in paint and other surface coatings effective for products made after December 21, 2008;
o The standards for full-size and non full-size cribs and pacifiers effective for products made after January 20, 2009;
o The ban on small parts effective for products made after February 15, 2009; and
o The limits on lead content of metal components of children�s jewelry effective for products made after March 23, 2009.
* Certification requirements applicable to ATV�s manufactured after April 13, 2009.
* Pre-CPSIA testing and certification requirements, including for: automatic residential garage door openers, bike helmets, candles with metal core wicks, lawnmowers, lighters, mattresses, and swimming pool slides; and
* Pool drain cover requirements of the Virginia Graeme Baker Pool & Spa Safety Act.

The stay of enforcement provides some temporary, limited relief to the crafters, children�s garment manufacturers and toy makers who had been subject to the testing and certification required under the CPSIA. These businesses will not need to issue certificates based on testing of their products until additional decisions are issued by the Commission. However, all businesses, including, but not limited to, handmade toy and apparel makers, crafters and home-based small businesses, must still be sure that their products conform to all safety standards and similar requirements, including the lead and phthalates provisions of the CPSIA.

Handmade garment makers are cautioned to know whether the zippers, buttons and other fasteners they are using contain lead. Likewise, handmade toy manufacturers need to know whether their products, if using plastic or soft flexible vinyl, contain phthalates.

The stay of enforcement on testing and certification does not address thrift and second hand stores and small retailers because they are not required to test and certify products under the CPSIA. The products they sell, including those in inventory on February 10, 2009, must not contain more than 600 ppm lead in any accessible part. The Commission is aware that it is difficult to know whether a product meets the lead standard without testing and has issued guidance for these companies that can be found on our web site.

The Commission trusts that State Attorneys General will respect the Commission's judgment that it is necessary to stay certain testing and certification requirements and will focus their own enforcement efforts on other provisions of the law, e.g. the sale of recalled products.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I love the "unanimously (2-0)" part. Nice to know 2 people are being trusted to make these decisions for the whole USA.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I love the "unanimously (2-0)" part. Nice to know 2 people are being trusted to make these decisions for the whole USA.

I thought that was a typo at first!! At least they approved the stay!


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm a librarian - there has been a lot of grassroots campaigning about this issue.

From an email I got yesterday...

Quote:

The Action paid off. It has just been announced at ALA Council that early next week the Commission will put a hold on the issue of lead in books while they investigate the issue.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Awesome! A friend of mind who is the librarian at the local high school sent me an email too. I need to go check it out.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I love the "unanimously (2-0)" part. Nice to know 2 people are being trusted to make these decisions for the whole USA.

Yea, me too.







Though, could someone explain that press release a bit more? I'm still confused. It sounds like everyone is still required to make sure their products would pass the test, but they aren't required to actually perform the tests? And what does this mean for libraries and schools?


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I love the "unanimously (2-0)" part. Nice to know 2 people are being trusted to make these decisions for the whole USA.









I saw that.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

FYI - an article from cnn.


----------

